# Craftsman Jointer Part



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

I am looking to find a part for my jointer. Its useless without this part as it raises and lowers the infeed table. The part is referred to as the "linkage assembly" and is no longer available from Sears / Craftsman. I really don't want to have to buy a new jointer because i cant find a $5.00 part. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have attached a picture with the part outlined.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

A model number of the jointer might help


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If it's a 103.23320 6" jointer, I might have it, for cheap.
I have a jointer in the back of my truck that's used for weight. I'll check under the table for the parts.

EDIT: Got it. Need any other parts? How about the bolt to mount it to the table?
Here's another manual w/parts list for it.


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

*Craftsman Jointer Model # 113.232200*

I appreciate the replies. The Jointer that you have for weight is not the correct model # but the part sure looks the same. I have attached some additional pictures that may help. I bought a part on ebay that looked to be the same but it was shorter and the threads inside were not the same. I sure appreciate anything you folks can do to help.

Brian


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's what I have. A bit rusty, but the threads are in good condition..


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

If the threads are a problem can you do a heli coil type operation on the part?


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

AXL, the entire part looks to be too long but the part i really need is the threaded end and that looks universal. The threads could pose the same problem as before but i wont know unless i try it.

Not sure about the heli coil as i don't know what that is. if it would work i will do it in a heartbeat!

AXL, what would you like to send me the part? You can email me directly at [email protected]. I am located in upstate NY.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> If it's a 103.23320 6" jointer, I might have it, for cheap.
> I have a jointer in the back of my truck that's used for weight. I'll check under the table for the parts.


Wow, you have a jointer in the back of your truck as weight LOL. It never ceases to amaze me as what you may find out there.

I had a 6” jointer when I was 18 yrs old that I stored in my grandmothers basement while I was in Vietnam. I came home to find out that my grandmother’s basement had flooded with raw sewage from the town sewage system. Workers from the town cleaned up the mess and hauled away everything from the basement including my Jointer, Radial Arm saw, Table Saw, Band Saw, Drill press and lot of hand tools. My grandmother was too ill and fragile at the time to know where they went and I lost everything.

It was 30 years before I got another jointer, but I still wonder to this day what happened to my stuff. Maybe they are in the back of someone’s truck as weight LOL. :laugh:


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

heli coil and similar is a thread insert repair system.
I used it to repair stripped out spark plug holes in gas engines back in the day
you might find a system that uses epoxy to hold the insert in, dunno.

most cost over your $5 part budget, however 

heli coil - Google Search

PS, Johnny, about your lost tools...... bummer.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Repcobpg said:


> AXL, the entire part looks to be too long but the part i really need is the threaded end and that looks universal. The threads could pose the same problem as before but i wont know unless i try it.


I can send the crank handle and shaft as well. I don't need any of it.
I'll get a pic and update this post. Won't take long at all.

EDIT:
The shaft is 5/8" diameter 11tpi left hand thread.

Also, I have the elevation and angle assemblies from a C-man tilt top table saw. The parts are the exact same. 5/8" X 11tpi. The arm lengths are 5" and 6". If all you need is a threaded connector and an arm, no problem sending just those.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Wow, you have a jointer in the back of your truck as weight LOL. It never ceases to amaze me as what you may find out there.


Takes all kinds eh?
It helped during the winter for traction, and any other time for a smoother ride. 
I got rid of the logs several months ago.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Takes all kinds eh?
> It helped during the winter for traction, and any other time for a smoother ride.
> I got rid of the logs several months ago.


Sounds like a good idea. It just struck me funny because I was looking for a used jointer for years and could not find one until I found out about Craigslist. :happy:


----------



## tdicaprio (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you ever find the Linkage assembly you were looking for? Reason I ask is that I am looking for the same thing for my jointer. Only I just need the linkage that attaches to the screw bolt- e.g. the aluminum block with threads that feeds the link arm up and down. Mine snapped. Assume because it is aluminum and very soft. Go figure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I still have the part, if it's the one in this pic. I'll reply to your e-mail.


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

I never did get the correct part. Mike was kind enough to send me what he had but the threads were different and it didn't work. i still have the jointer and and still hoping to find the part. I wish you luck in your search. 

Is the linkage Mike sent in the picture what you are looking for? Do you have a picture of your broken part?

Brian


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

Mike,
I thought you sent me the piece i was was looking for back in March but the picture you show looks to be the piece i need. Didn't you send me a part earlier this year? If you still have that piece as shown in the pic and it isnt what Tony needs, I am still interested. 

Brian


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

The parts I need are circled in the attached picture. What i got before had different threads so would not screw onto the threaded rod on my Jointer. Maybe if that threaded rod is not being used i could buy that too? I can measure mine to see if they are similar and if it will fit. If i remember correctly its the rad that goes back to the turn handle to raise / lower the infeed bed.

Brian


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Repcobpg said:


> I never did get the correct part. Mike was kind enough to send me what he had but the threads were different and it didn't work. i still have the jointer and and still hoping to find the part. I wish you luck in your search.
> 
> Is the linkage Mike sent in the picture what you are looking for? Do you have a picture of your broken part?
> 
> Brian


Tony ought to have the part Tues. or Wed.

I still have all the rest of the parts, including the crank handles.
Maybe we can work this out.


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

Did Tony get the parts I circled?
I'll recheck my jointer and see if the threaded rod may solve my dilemma.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Repcobpg said:


> Mike,
> I thought you sent me the piece i was was looking for back in March but the picture you show looks to be the piece i need. Didn't you send me a part earlier this year? If you still have that piece as shown in the pic and it isnt what Tony needs, I am still interested.
> 
> Brian


I guess I'm a bit confused now. I don't have any PMs about the part, but it might have been e-mail.
I'll drag out the parts for the jointer and table saw to see what I have.


----------



## Repcobpg (Jan 31, 2012)

It was in email, i do remember that. Not sure if I saved them or not but I will look as well.
Thanks


----------



## tdicaprio (Sep 12, 2012)

Repcobpg said:


> Did Tony get the parts I circled?
> I'll recheck my jointer and see if the threaded rod may solve my dilemma.


I did receive the part and it does fit. The thred was different but I was able to re-thred the part since it is a soft aluminum. Works like a charm now.

Thanks again!


----------

